# Bourbon soaked wood good for smoking



## big woot (Apr 28, 2015)

So I live in Louisville Kentucky and have a ton of Bourbon Distillery's around here. Tonight a guy gave me two 20 pound bags of Bourbon soaked charred barrel wood that has been shredded to use for smoking. This came directly from a distillery here that he works at. Would this be good wood to use or would the heavy bourbon flavoring be too much or would this be just amazing flavor?


----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm thinking Amazing Flavor  as long as the wood is mostly dry. Wet wood will cause steam before you get any smoke.

  Mike


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 29, 2015)

I'd recommend you send all of it to me for further testing...


----------



## big woot (Apr 29, 2015)

So MS Smoker said:


> I'm thinking Amazing Flavor  as long as the wood is mostly dry. Wet wood will cause steam before you get any smoke.
> 
> Mike


Yeah it is all dry wood and in a sealed bag.


----------



## big woot (Apr 29, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I'd recommend you send all of it to me for further testing...


I am right on that for you..


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 29, 2015)

Well they sell bourbon barrel wood for smoking, and people seem to like it, so that should answer your question. My guess, for what it's worth, is that it will primarily taste like oak.  I read somewhere that the interaction between booze and barrel takes place mainly on the surface, and the wood actually soaks up very little of the booze. In addition, the flavor of bourbon actually comes FROM the wood. The raw liquor going in actually has very little flavor. It's the interaction with the charred wood that gives bourbon it's flavor. In other words, little if anything is added to the wood flavor wise.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 29, 2015)

Mdboatbum said:


> Well they sell bourbon barrel wood for smoking, and people seem to like it, so that should answer your question. My guess, for what it's worth, is that it will primarily taste like oak. I read somewhere that the interaction between booze and barrel takes place mainly on the surface, and the wood actually soaks up very little of the booze. In addition, the flavor of bourbon actually comes FROM the wood. The raw liquor going in actually has very little flavor. It's the interaction with the charred wood that gives bourbon it's flavor. In other words, little if anything is added to the wood flavor wise.


I got a couple of whiskey barrel staves a few years ago from a distillery and cut it up and used it. It definitely had a bourbon flavor. No doubt about it. In fact it was pretty strong so I cut it with alder.


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 29, 2015)

Good to know. Like I said it was a guess on my part. Just couldn't get my head around the fact that the flavor components in bourbon are 99% already in the wood, whether or not there is bourbon involved. Maybe there is some sort of chemical reaction between the alcohol and wood that changes things?


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 29, 2015)

@TJohnson  sells bourbon barrel pellets. I have a bag at my house that I have yet to use. The smell amazing so I am excited to use them.


----------



## sota d (Apr 29, 2015)

Bourbon?.....Hmmmmm...Is it Friday yet?  :-)


----------



## ristau5741 (Apr 29, 2015)

All the breweries around here hog up all the barrels and wood chips. use 'em in their beer.  They won't give/sell me none. :(

They will sell me the beer though. ;)


----------



## mummel (Apr 29, 2015)

You can buy Jack Daniels chips on Amazon but they are pretty pricey.  Do they really offer superior flavor or is it just the allure of smoked bourbon?


----------



## bbqbrett (May 1, 2015)

I was lucky enough to get a bag of whiskey barrell chips last year.  They were still wet as the barrell was freshly emptied when I got them.  Used some to make some smoked eggs and they came out great.  SInce you are not sure about them how about doing a test run on something cheap like chicken etc. to see if you like them.


----------



## big woot (May 19, 2015)

I tried it this past weekend and the wood smelled amazing. It was so strong I have to cut it down with some hickory. The pork butt had an awesome flavor.


----------



## thomas phillips (May 19, 2015)

I've used the Jack Daniels Barrel chips and the charcoal pellets, They are awesome, great flavor. I buy them at wal-mart. A little more than I'd like to pay but worth it IMO.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 19, 2015)

Never tried it , the cost is a big factor ( and I don't have a Distillery near me). So  , my smoker coast along with Cherry , Apple , Oak , Hickory , and

whatever good wood I get from the area.

I may be missing a good flavor , but I can't use chips or saw dust in my SFB and there are no sticks I can fid to use . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and . . .


----------



## bmaddox (May 20, 2015)

I did a ham a few weeks ago using half bourbon and half hickory pellets and it was really good. You can't taste the bourbon but it adds a nice sweet flavor.


----------

